# Hey Everybody!



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey all!! I'm new to this site and I'm also new to MAC cosmetics. I AM IN LOVE with MAC, and I feel that I'm in the right place to express that love
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WooHoo!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

You are indeed - welcome!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 24, 2008)

*~*Welcome to Specktra!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Choupinette28 (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies, you all are so sweet!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome!!! I'm Also New Here!!!


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_Welcome!!! I'm Also New Here!!!_

 
Cool! Welcome to you too LOL I think we're gonna like it here


----------



## oracle1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome Sweetie


----------

